# Problems with LED trims



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like you gotta bum switch there.....~CS~


----------



## Mallardblaster (Feb 25, 2016)

I replaced stacked switch and single pole switch.... if you turn all the cans on and then turn them off, and leave them off for over 2 minutes and turn the fan on the cans do not flicker. They only flicker if you turn the fan on seconds after the cans get turned off... I replaced all three can trims and still have the same issue....


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mallardblaster said:


> I replaced stacked switch and single pole switch.... if you turn all the cans on and then turn them off, and leave them off for over 2 minutes and turn the fan on the cans do not flicker. They only flicker if you turn the fan on seconds after the cans get turned off... I replaced all three can trims and still have the same issue....


have you tried incandescents in the cans? Idk, maybe it's some sort of interference thing b/t the LED and squirrel cage. It could just be as simple as the style of LED trims you've chosen


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

An incandescent will fix it but that is not a solution imo. Are the cans on a dimmer?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

have you tried putting the LEDs on the single pole switch?


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

....


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mallardblaster said:


> So...doing the finish on a bathroom I roughed in.... I have a 3 gang box that has my gfi (own circuit) a s1 for the bath fan and a *stacked switch for 2 6" trims above vanity and the other switch for shower can.* Problem- if you have the cans on and shut them off and then turn the bath fan on the can lights flicker a low dim light! You can rock the switch for the fan back and forth and all the cans in the bathroom flash.. Customer is complaining... Not sure what the reason is for this? All my connections are proper in box ( very anal on neatness)


Stacked switch, no dimmers


----------



## Mallardblaster (Feb 25, 2016)

Cans are not on dimmer, I put each can on its own switch to trouble shoot and no matter the configuration once you turn them off and then turn the fan on the led's flicker... I had Cree trims which the homeowner purchased then returned those for commercial electric brand (which we typically do not have problems with) once you put an incondesint lamp in they do not flicker. Led's take way less voltage to operate so I'm wondering if there can be voltage store up in the resistors? And after they're off for several minutes to voltage has been eaten up and that's why they don't flicker it just doesn't explain why they flicker when you durn the fan on and off real fast....


----------



## Mallardblaster (Feb 25, 2016)

Apologies for typing lol I only have 5th grade spelling skills


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if I am reading this right the cans and the fan are on the same ckt ? if so, I think there is a little bit of inductance on the conductors when you energize the fan (enough to provide some voltage accross the led power supply to make them flicker). the test would be to put the fan on the gfi ckt to see if it goes away, otherwise I'm all wet. (I'm not saying that's a permanent solution)


----------



## Mallardblaster (Feb 25, 2016)

That's something I did not think of I spent hours yesterday and was being counter productive so I assured he customer there was nothing wrong and the boss man said he would go down and look at it! He was lost too haha


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Did you use a 14-3 or 12-3 wire to feed two of the lighting loads?


----------

